# My Last 2 Weeks



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry its time to unload. Its been a bad couple of weeks in the toolman's life.

It started on Sunday the 17th. When I returned home from camping to discover one of my dogs (Shasta) had been hit by a car and had died. My friends kids were taking care of my 2 dogs while we were gone and had left my gate open.

Then it got worse... On Tuesday the 19th I received a call at work from my dw and was told that my father had collasped and they had rushed him to the hospital. When I got to the hostpital I was told that he had a massive heart attack and his heart had stopped for over 8 minutes before the paramedics were able to get it started again. To make a long story short on Friday the 22nd my father passed away.

We held services for my father on Monday and when I returned home my other dog (Kazi) who has been with me for over 17 years was unable to stand. We rushed her to the vet to find out she had had a stroke and their was no hope.

Now I just sit here finding myself in shock, staring off into space. Wondering what could possibly be next?

Toolman

Gary


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry for all your loss.
Hang in there Gary.

Lou


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Gary, we are sorry to hear of your loss. Just remember, "that which does not kill us makes us stronger". Always remember the wonderful times and never dwell on the loss. Illness and death will never be anything more than a fact of life. 
I understand and relate to your loss as I have experienced the loss of my parents and 2 of my very best frineds ever. While sad, I always think of the many great memories and know that they are always close by.
I know that when I need a hand these "guardian angels" are there by my side helpig me through the way. 
Continue to do the things that you love to do to help distract you and help you get throught this. 
Finally, they say things come in 3's. If that is the case, you are out of the woods.








God bless. PCM ,


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

toolman said:


> Sorry its time to unload. Its been a bad couple of weeks in the toolman's life.
> 
> It started on Sunday the 17th. When I returned home from camping to discover one of my dogs (Shasta) had been hit by a car and had died. My friends kids were taking care of my 2 dogs while we were gone and had left my gate open.
> 
> ...


Gary, there's really nothing anyone can say to make it better. You have a lot of grieving to do, and it won't be easy. You never get over these losses, but you do learn to deal with them.

If you are a man of faith, you have the comfort of knowing your dad is no longer sick or disabled, that he is now in the best place he's ever been. Similarly, I hope you are familiar with the Rainbow Bridge for your dogs.

http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm

I often refer to The Dog's Prayer, by Beth Norman Harris. The last paragraph comforts me.

"And, beloved master, should the great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest - and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands."

Sluggo


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your losses. That's a lot to deal with at one time.
Things will get better in time.


----------



## Hokie_PhD (Apr 1, 2008)

Gary,

I know it's not much when things are bad. But all I can offer is that you have family and friends (both in person and online) who care about you and who have you, your father, family and dog in their thoughts and prayers.

Tom


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Gary,

Thank you for reaching out and sharing with us. While many of us have had to deal with the death of a parent or animal friend, it is still impossible for us to experience what you are going through now. Please know that you local friends and family are there for you as well as your Outbacker family.

Jeff


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gary, truly sorrow for your loss. We'll keep your family in out thought and prayers.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Gary, we're very sorry to hear of your losses. Definetly take care. Things will get better.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Gary, Will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Everything has been covered by the others before me. I also lost my father a few years ago and the memories are the key. I think of him everyday and smile. Keep your family close and your memories closer. I firmly believe that things happen for a reason.

Jim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of this sad time in your life. Things will get better as time will heal the pain. 
Hang in there! God Bless !


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so very sorry for your losses, I can't imagine the pain and 3 voids at one time. If what they say about things happening in 3's , you got yours quickly. Please know you have many friends here on the forum who care and will be thinking of you


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Gary,

I am sorry sorry for your losses... your pain, while it seems unbearable at the moment, will pass. Keep your friends and family close and lean on each other.

Our thoughts are with you.

Shannon & Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

You're in our prayers, Gary...
Bob


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Gary,
We had a similiar run not long ago, and can appreciate how much it SUCKS!! I found therapy in planning a memorial camping weekend, and much comfort in sharing the weekend with friends and family remembering Mom and sharing memories of her. She passed in Feb, and we camped in her memory on Mother's Day. We donated a wooden bench glider to the campground in her memory, and have gone several times since Mother's Day, and "sat with my mother". 
We send our best prayers, and keep you in our thoughts at this tough time!!
Ember


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Gary,

Words are just jumbled letters put together, unless...
They are backed with caring and friendship.

Every word here. Each, filled with feeling, caring, friendship and prayer...

These are real words. Just know that your Outbacker family is here
to listen and to encourage you as you go through this difficult time!

Many prayers of comfort for you!
MaeJae


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, what MaeJae said. I got one of those "your dad is dead" calls at work when I was 25, so I remember some of that pain and shock you're experiencing. Let us join in a virtual way with those physically near you in just offering a hand, shoulder and whatever that simply says "I'm standing with ya bro" without trying to be clever or "fix" anything.

I'd also like to thank you for posting. At least know that your experience can be a blessing to the rest of us with whom you've shared it. Now my day that's so "horrible" because I had some stress at work is put in it's correct perspective.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Gary,

I have the pleasure of knowing a few of those who have so eloquently said what I feel for you and your family right now. Because I know them, I know their sincerity and believe in the sincerity of other Outbackers ready to support you in prayer and spirit. Please know that we do care and appreciate that you trusted us to share your pain. May God bless all of you with the strength to endure, good memories to cherish and mercy to relieve your grief quickly!


----------

